# Who do you think is the better singer?



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2005)

who?


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 21, 2005)

K.K., but they all can't sing.


----------



## Justin (Oct 21, 2005)

A bunch of Gyroids


----------



## MGMT (Oct 21, 2005)

kk


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 21, 2005)

gyroids they sound so cool together    
B)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 21, 2005)

KK's got the best, but kapp'n is fun to karaoke with and gyroids are like that awesome techno.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Oct 26, 2005)

I like listening to the gyroids.


----------



## MasterDS (Oct 26, 2005)

Gyroids.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 26, 2005)

Kapp'n     			 , I also like gyroids, but kk eh all he does is make weird noises (i think haven't listened to him for a while).


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 26, 2005)

K.K.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont play AC any more but when i did k.k was teh coolest!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 30, 2005)

K.K. Slider, no contest.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Oct 30, 2005)

kk


----------



## GAMEQ (Oct 30, 2005)

K.K. of course!


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

K.K is the best


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

Gyroids or napp'n take your pick.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

Nook doesn't sing!!! But Kapp'n is the bestest at signing because he has wierd, but cool songs. Only 2 people who voted for him know the true taste of music.... LOL, just kidding, about true taste but I vote for Kapp'n.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 31, 2006)

Hang on, whoa....Back it up for a minute here.... Kapp'n sings?    
:huh:			    
:blink:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jan 31, 2006)

Never heard Kappn ever sinf so K.K Slider gets my vote.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

KK. Nook could never sing. Kappin is annoying but funny some times and gyroids are ok. Yes Kappen Sings on the boat ride to Animal Island in AC.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 1, 2006)

Like, K.K. Slider, of course!


----------

